

Effect of Particle Orientation during Thermal Processing of Canned Peach Halves - davyjones
http://www.mdpi.com/2304-8158/3/2/304

======
dalke
I didn't realize, though it's perhaps obvious in retrospect, that CFD is used
for things like that. Other CDF studies "include thermal processing studies on
pineapple slices in juice [10], solid particles in water [11], peas in water
[12] and asparagus in brine [13]. The use of CFD for microbial destruction
calculations during thermal processing (for table olives in brine) has been
also reported [14]."

Neat!

